# God of the Sea comith'



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2020)

Signing out from southern Japan. See you on the other side, I hope!





__





Typhoon Haishen Tracker | Weather Underground


Weather Underground provides tracking maps, 5-day forecasts, computer models, satellite imagery and detailed storm statistics for tracking and forecasting Typhoon Haishen Tracker.



www.wunderground.com


----------



## eds (Sep 5, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Pinebark (Sep 5, 2020)

Prayers for you.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2020)

Hoping the typhoon goes the other way. Stay safe.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2020)

Well, it is thankfully weakening as it moves north due to upper level shearing winds coming off Siberia. Looks like it will be around a Category 1 by the time it makes it here early tomorrow. The peak should be around 8-9 tomorrow morning (it is around noon here now). So, we're not out of the woods yet given the size and power of the storm, but at least it is growing weaker even before making landfall.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2020)

We have friends who have lost a son on the capsized cattle ship south of Japan. Sad.


----------



## SuperPaph (Sep 6, 2020)

Take all securitu measures, stay away from the strong wind. Stay safe.


----------



## Just1more (Sep 6, 2020)

Take care, stay safe!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 6, 2020)

The storm is still blowing a bit, but it wasn't so bad for us. Sustained winds topped out around 50 mph between 4:30 and 7:30 am with gusts up to 90 mph. Not fun, but also not terrible. Further south along the coast things were much worse. As the day goes on we'll find out how much damage was done. For me at least, everything looks OK. Thanks for all the well wishes. I hope this is the last of the season! We've had two back to back in less than a week...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad to hear you are doing ok


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

Phew... you made it! Prayers for those that didn't...


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 7, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The storm is still blowing a bit, but it wasn't so bad for us. Sustained winds topped out around 50 mph between 4:30 and 7:30 am with gusts up to 90 mph. Not fun, but also not terrible. Further south along the coast things were much worse. As the day goes on we'll find out how much damage was done. For me at least, everything looks OK. Thanks for all the well wishes. I hope this is the last of the season! We've had two back to back in less than a week...


Glad you made it through in good shape!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2020)

Be careful.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 8, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> We have friends who have lost a son on the capsized cattle ship south of Japan. Sad.


My most heartfelt commiserations! That shipwreck is a horrible catastrophe for all involved!

And for you, Tom, best wishes and hopes for you and your beloved ones!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank-you.
Its a terrible tragedy. Young man with young children...............


----------



## Guldal (Sep 9, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Young man with young children...............



Was he the 25 y.o. vet? Unbearable to think of such a young man's death, not to speak of the children's loss!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 10, 2020)

yes.................


----------

